# Problem Ikernel.exe



## anglerhaschu (3. September 2003)

Habe auf PC und Laptop den neuesten ADAC- Routenplaner.
Lief 1A, bis ich auf beiden rechner die neuesten Updates/ Patches von Win XP geladen habe.
Seit dem öffnet das Programm nur kurz und schließt dann allein.
Fehler liegt bei "IKernel.exe".
Auch eine Deinstalltion der Updates brachte keinen Erfolg.
Eine Installation auf einem Rechner mit XP ohne Updates lief 1A.
Wer kennt das Problem und hat eine Lösung?


----------



## Erpel (3. September 2003)

Hast du schon versucht nach dem Update den Routenplaner neu zu installieren.
Außerdem könntest du mal nach einem Patch für den Routenplaner suchen, vielleicht ist das Problem ja bekannt.


----------

